
Harvard Team Loses to Debaters from New York Prison - chatman
http://www.npr.org/2015/10/07/446499529/harvard-team-loses-to-debaters-from-new-york-prison
======
mhuffman
Out of curiosity was this a traditional debate or these[1][2] kinds of
debates.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZeDq90Ar4k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZeDq90Ar4k)

[2] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmO-
ziHU_D8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmO-ziHU_D8)

